# Hatton Academy



## Transk53 (Apr 16, 2015)

Anybody on this board have taken the instructor course? At my current gym, a class is three times a week, but with different instructors. Just wondering about the syllabus and whether it would be box fit, which is know doubt obvious. Just wondering if any instructor types around here would view the class as being so. This is a local community centre, but there is some hardcore programs to do as well. Make any difference?


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Is that RICKEEE's course?


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hatton Academy - is the number one boxing for fitness training provider in the UK


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Hatton Academy - is the number one boxing for fitness training provider in the UK




yeah it's RICKEEE, sorry I can't read the word without hearing Bianca's voice shouting which is odd because I don't watch Eastenders lol.

I would have thought that if he's put his name on it, it should be pukka.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 16, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> yeah it's RICKEEE, sorry I can't read the word without hearing Bianca's voice shouting which is odd because I don't watch Eastenders lol.
> 
> I would have thought that if he's put his name on it, it should be pukka.



You need help. That is Eastenders. We are quite normal beyond Enfield  The latter, going Tuesday, so I will find out.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> You need help. That is Eastenders. We are quite normal beyond Enfield  The latter, going Tuesday, so I will find out.




Never watch the programme lol, just seen the comedians make fun of it. I was born in the East End anyway lol.

Training hopefully will be good, I hope he's chosen instructors rather than just franchised it out. If it carries his name he should check on standards.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 17, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Never watch the programme lol, just seen the comedians make fun of it. I was born in the East End anyway lol.



Really, no wonder you have a sense of humour 




Tez3 said:


> Training hopefully will be good, I hope he's chosen instructors rather than just franchised it out. If it carries his name he should check on standards.



That is the question really. How do the students get the tutoring. Probably from ex pros who maybe sparred with Ricky, then certificated perhaps. Then so forth.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Looking at the 'become an instructor' page, I'm not so sure now, it says fitness instructors and personal trainers can do the courses so they can teach _the boxing for fitness stuff. _I wonder if it is just boxercise rather than proper boxing? To teach boxing properly I' m sure you need to be an ABA certified coach.
Hatton Academy - Become an Instructor


----------

